# WA state man accidentally drives over himself



## CHamilton (Oct 23, 2012)

The headline is a bit misleading, as the poor guy wasn't actually in the car at the time.

Yakima County man accidentally drives over himself



> A man was run over by his own car in the community of Tampico in Yakima County.
> 
> The sheriff's office says the 74-year-old was adjusting the idle Monday and reached inside to start the car, forgetting it was in reverse gear.
> 
> Yakima Herald-Republic reports ( http://is.gd/Qbn77P ) the car lurched backward, knocking him down. A tire rolled over his head and chest.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 23, 2012)

How do you start a car that's in gear? Every car I've known will not start unless it's in Park. And if it was in reverse, wouldn't it have rolled by itself - even with the motor off?


----------

